# New Horus Heresy Titles Synopsis



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Thought this deserved its own thread. We have the synopsis and the cover art for Betrayer, Mark of Calth and Visions of Heresy. Yes, I know Betrayer has been posted before, I went ahead and added it to the bunch anyway.

_Betrayer:_

_The Shadow Crusade has begun. While the Ultramarines reel from Kor Phaeron’s surprise attack on Calth, Lorgar and the rest of the Word Bearers strike deep into the realm of Ultramar. Their unlikely allies, Angron and the World Eaters, continue to ravage each new system they come across – upon the garrison planet of Armatura, this relentless savagery may finally prove to be their undoing. Worlds will burn, Legions will clash and a primarch will fall.
_​
_Mark of Calth:_

The Heresy reached Calth without warning. In just a few hours of betrayal and bloodshed, the proud warriors of the XIIIth Legion – Guilliman’s own Ultramarines – were laid low by the treachery of their erstwhile brothers of the XVIIth. Now, as the planet is scoured by solar flares from the wounded Veridian star, the survivors must take the fight to the remaining Word Bearers and their foul allies, or face damnation in the gloomy shelters beneath the planet’s surface. The battle for Calth is far from over...​
_Visions of Heresy:_

_From the ashes of the Great Crusade, treachery was born. Always first among the superhuman primarchs, the newly dubbed Warmaster Horus turned his back upon the Emperor and embraced the dark powers of Chaos. With fully half the military might of the fledgling Imperium at his command, he set his sights upon the throne of Holy Terra and waged a war which would divide the galaxy forever... Visions of war, visions of darkness, of treachery and death – all of this and more is contained within this heretical volume. Iconic depictions of the Space Marine Legions and the heroes that commanded them are presented alongside artwork from renowned artists Neil Robert, as well as brand new historical notes on the Warhammer 40,000 universe by Alan Merrett. Witness the end of an era and the beginning of something far darker, as the Heresy continues to unfold.
_​







http://civilian-reader.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/upcoming-more-horus-heresy-black-library.html


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Visions of Heresy?

haven't we seen similar before....?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I think there was a thread about it with the cover art, but I don't think it had the final version nor the blurb. I'm just collecting them all together mainly for easy access and in case people missed them the first time around. And to see their final versions and the blurbs, of course.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Collected Visions was just general art work a long with the story, I'm hoping Visions of Heresy is a lot more formate and detailed in regards each legions and it's notable characters, kind of like a smaller version of what the forge world books are producing but without rules, just pictures and fluff.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I think there was a thread about it with the cover art, but I don't think it had the final version nor the blurb. I'm just collecting them all together mainly for easy access and in case people missed them the first time around. And to see their final versions and the blurbs, of course.


Good call 



Words_of_Truth said:


> Collected Visions was just general art work a long with the story


Ah-ha! That was it. I'm getting slow in my old age.... :blush:


----------

